# Daniel Marshall Humidor



## kcviper (Mar 15, 2014)

I have read so many posts about coolers, winador, etc that my head is about to explode. I have decided to buy a Daniel Marshall 20th anniversary chest in macassar ebony. Having only seen pics and nothing in person, this is bugging my somewhat A type personality. Anyone bought a DM or any other humi sight unseen? Thoughts? Thanks for you opinions......


----------



## rraming (Nov 4, 2013)

Really! Have you found out the price, it has 24 karat gold hinges, doubt it is under $2 K, 6 months to make it. 

Never heard anything bad about DM. If you're pockets are that deep, have at it, good for you!

Edit- saw it for $900


----------



## kcviper (Mar 15, 2014)

Can be had for under $600 via their own website. I like to buy things right and only once......here goes!


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

I have not seen one in person, but their production process and materials are head & shoulders above all the cheap chinese imports. Check out the Bonita Smoke Shop website I believe they have a very detailed video on the humidor you are seeking. Also there is high-end retailer in FL who has an Ebay store called BG Gear that has 3 of those units available for which you might be able to get a deal.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_Y O L O _


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

I have seen some for sale at my local lounge. Always seemed of the highest quality, especially when doing the lid let go test. Almost seemed like the lid was on hydraulics. Just understand if your new to humidors, the rated capacity is based on coronas. So if it has a 150 capacity, and your filling with gordos, figure a 100. just saying. 

Good luck


----------



## kcviper (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks for the responses! I prefer small RG and only smoke occasionally so the "rated" 150 should be fine......I know I know.....that is what everybody says!! David, I already bought the humi this morning before reading your response, so now I'll have to go "compare". Jerry, appreciate your response here and my other thread as well!


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

kcviper said:


> Can be had for under $600 via their own website. I like to buy things right and only once......here goes!


smart man, cant wait to see some pics!


----------



## kcviper (Mar 15, 2014)

Done deal. Can't wait to get this bad boy home and start seasoning!!!!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

kcviper said:


> Done deal. Can't wait to get this bad boy home and start seasoning!!!!


Nice!! :rockon::rockon::rockon::ss


----------



## bwhiteside (Dec 12, 2012)

I bought one of the DM "Special Edition" humidors I saw at the Big Smoke in Las Vegas last year. Basically flawless, and a real work of art. You can't go wrong with any of DM's humidors.


----------



## maddevildog (Feb 23, 2014)

Are these truly that much better to justify the price point? What are the differences in the way its holds RH?


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

maddevildog said:


> Are these truly that much better to justify the price point? What are the differences in the way its holds RH?


Its made of better materials and has better construction. The main difference is that they use hardwoods for the box and thick pieces of spanish cedar for the inside and their QC is second to none. Most mass market humidors come from China, use pressboard and thin veneers of spanish cedar, if they use it all. The construction leads to less air leaks keeping RH stable.


----------



## bwhiteside (Dec 12, 2012)

DJ: As David stated above, the quality and finish of the DM humidors is of a very high standard. I have 2 of their humidors: one is burl and cocobolo rosewood, the other is birdseye maple. The fit, closure, and Spanish cedar interior are of a very high quality, which makes the seal and humidity retention first-rate. I recharge my humidification devices (also supplied by DM) every 60 days, and the humidity only varies a couple of percentage points during that time. Additionally, these handmade units’ finishes are almost flawless, making them beautiful pieces to display.


----------



## kcviper (Mar 15, 2014)

The DM humie arrived in perfect condition yesterday and is absolutely beautiful!! Truely a work of art! My only concern is with the hygrometer that came with the unit appears to be about 10% off when compared to my double calibrated hygrometer that I placed in the humi last night to start the seasoning process. My understanding is that the DM (credo??) hygrometer can not be calibrated. Frustrating since it is such an expensive humidor. I have a call into DM and am sure they will make it right (absolutely NOT bashing DM!!!) If anyone has run into this issue, I'd love some feedback. Thanks!!!


Update: DM emailed and are sending a new Xikar digital hygrometer.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

I need pics! :whoo:


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

Laynard said:


> I need pics! :whoo:


^^ What he said.

And congrats on a very nice purchase. DM humidors are works of art IMO, top notch craftsmanship.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

Congrats on the humi. I have one I bought last year as a "factory second" for about $300 and I couldn't be happier with it. The only thing wrong with it was a barely perceptible imperfection in the finish on the side of the box. I posted pics of mine in a thread around here somewhere. Now it's your turn. Pics or it didn't happen! 

...and the digital hygrometer seems to work fine on mine.


----------



## kcviper (Mar 15, 2014)

Day 10 of seasoning and holding right at 70% RH. I promise to take pics and share once the seasoning process is complete.....maybe another 4 days or so!!


----------



## DooDude (Nov 22, 2013)

kcviper said:


> Day 10 of seasoning and holding right at 70% RH. I promise to take pics and share once the seasoning process is complete.....maybe another 4 days or so!!


Pictures or it aint real. LOL! Why must we wait till you load it? I wanna see!


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

kcviper said:


> Done deal. Can't wait to get this bad boy home and start seasoning!!!!


Nice purchase, post pics when you get it.

Do NOT wipe it down with a wet cloth or sponge like many internet morons will tell you to. Youll ruin it.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

Still waiting to see that bad boy! :cowboyic9:


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

there is a serious lack of pictures in this thread....


----------



## JCubed (Mar 5, 2014)

Any updates...?


----------



## DooDude (Nov 22, 2013)

Hello...........Hello..........Hello........ Hmmmmm?


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

where are the picccsssss


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

He may no longer be checking this thread. One way to do a call out is to put @and the members name and he will get a notification that someone has mentioned his name in a post.

So, hey @kcviper how bout some pics of your DM humidor?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

kcviper said:


> Day 10 of seasoning and holding right at 70% RH. I promise to take pics and share once the seasoning process is complete.....maybe another 4 days or so!!


Quite a bit more than four days! Time to picture up.


----------



## billjohnson (Mar 4, 2012)

kcviper said:


> I promise to take pics and share once the seasoning process is complete


----------



## Peter584 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have one I bought a few years ago. The craftsmanship is stellar and very precise tolerances. Will it work better than those 50 dollar ones, I don't know. I use a cooler for my big box. Watch Ebay for a decent deal. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but for my desktop I'm glad I bought it.

Oh, I forgot, my hygrometer has always been read about 10% low. I confirmed it with digitals, but being exactly 10 low, I just account for that and it works fine. Considering I know the number, I didn't see it worth the burden of sending in for a replacement or complaint.


----------



## kcviper (Mar 15, 2014)

Ok, so I deserve all the call outs!! Sorry everyone, I have been very busy with work. FINALLY, here are some pics.....love the new humi and smoked one of my "special" cigars as I finally got around to taking some pics and posting what I said I would a month ago!! BTW, this thing has held rock solid at 65% (HF beads) for well over a month now!! LOVE IT!!

I seem to be pic challenged, so please select the pics and scroll through them as there should be 7 pics! Pics really don't do it justice!!!!


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Man I was beginning to think this was nothing more than a troll! That is one beautiful humi, congrats and enjoy!


----------



## kcviper (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks David! It is truly a piece of art. Pics don't do it justice!! Very happy with the purchase.......


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

awesome! Beautiful humidor man congrats. I swear ebony makes some of the best looking boxes.


----------



## six10 (May 23, 2013)

Drool...


----------



## abg187 (Dec 3, 2010)

I have that same Humidor and I have trouble with the humidity level. I have three of the digital hydrometers and they all read diffidently.


----------



## kcviper (Mar 15, 2014)

abg187 said:


> I have that same Humidor and I have trouble with the humidity level. I have three of the digital hydrometers and they all read diffidently.


I took about 3 weeks to season and it holds 65% (HF beads) for a very long time. You most likely have hygrometer issues.......


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Beautiful! The only flaw is that it is perfect.


----------



## abg187 (Dec 3, 2010)

I also use four Humidifer Tubes...two on top and two on the bottom along with the original humidifer.


----------



## kcviper (Mar 15, 2014)

abg187 said:


> I also use four Humidifer Tubes...two on top and two on the bottom along with the original humidifer.


I was going to put some beads in the bottom but simply converted the existing media to hold HF beads and since it holds dead solid at 65% I don't see the need to do so at this point. Hope you get yours dialed in!!


----------



## abg187 (Dec 3, 2010)

Got it under control. Holding 67% on top and 67% on the bottom. Have a good one.


----------

